# Mineral Bottom Road / White Rim Trail road washed out



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Road to Mineral Bottom (Green River, UT) currently being repaired due to flooding. Access restricted to 4WD vehicles without trailers only. per Moab BLM facebook.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Compared to past washouts that doesn't look too bad... down towards the bottom, too. Thanks for posting!


----------

